# Weird pictures!



## powerup (Feb 7, 2006)

I know my card articfacted alittle, but its weird..! :shadedshu


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2006)

That's called over-clocking too much and over-heating! :|


----------



## djbbenn (Feb 7, 2006)

What version of ATITool is it?

-Dan


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2006)

ti4200 probably doesnt support the pixelshaders the cube needs


----------



## powerup (Feb 8, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ti4200 probably doesnt support the pixelshaders the cube needs


nope it works fine.. now. But i just overclocked it alittle, and i dont seee yellow dots. i see black spaces!, when i scan for artifacts, if i overclock to high!


----------



## powerup (Feb 8, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> What version of ATITool is it?
> 
> -Dan


0.25 Beta 7 i think!


----------



## trog100 (Feb 8, 2006)

weird things happens when cards get their knickers in a twist.. he he he

trog


----------

